# Moving to Mexico City



## Niko Papadopoulos (Apr 25, 2009)

Hi everyone, 
I have been offered a job in Mexico city that I want to take for the experience and not for the money. It is a 12 months contract with 9,500 pesos/month. Are this wage enough to have a decent living. I am single and I always had very active social life. 
I am also looking for Greeks living in Mexico city

Any advice is welcome!


----------



## Isla Verde (Oct 19, 2011)

Niko Papadopoulos said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been offered a job in Mexico city that I want to take for the experience and not for the money. It is a 12 months contract with 9,500 pesos/month. Are this wage enough to have a decent living. I am single and I always had very active social life.
> I am also looking for Greeks living in Mexico city
> 
> Any advice is welcome!


The salary you are being offered is a pittance, Niko, especially if you'll be living in Mexico City. You could end up spending most of it on rent and utilities. I would turn down that offer if I were you.

P.S. I just read on your other post that you are an engineer. With that in mind, the salary you have been offered is really an insult!


----------



## TundraGreen (Jul 15, 2010)

Isla Verde said:


> The salary you are being offered is a pittance, Niko, especially if you'll be living in Mexico City. You could end up spending most of it on rent and utilities. I would turn down that offer if I were you.
> 
> P.S. I just read on your other post that you are an engineer. With that in mind, the salary you have been offered is really an insult!


I agree. It is a very low salary for an engineer. It is possible to live on that salary, but certainly not with an "active social life". In fact many would have difficulty living on that salary with no social life at all.


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Niko Papadopoulos said:


> Hi everyone,
> I have been offered a job in Mexico city that I want to take for the experience and not for the money. It is a 12 months contract with 9,500 pesos/month. Are this wage enough to have a decent living. I am single and I always had very active social life.
> I am also looking for Greeks living in Mexico city
> 
> Any advice is welcome!


No, that much is not enough to have a decent living, period.

Advice: look for a better salary and come to Mexico!


----------



## Niko Papadopoulos (Apr 25, 2009)

Thanks everyone for the advice! How much do I need to spend, monthly, to maintain a decent level of life?


----------



## michmex (Jul 15, 2012)

Niko Papadopoulos said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice! How much do I need to spend, monthly, to maintain a decent level of life?


Extremely variable depending on the location you wish to live, eating out vs cooking at home and social life (clubbing, etc). and use of public transportation vs own vehicle.

Mexico graduates many students in the engineering fields each year from some top-notch universities. Your particular field and level of experience will dictate the salary you will receive. You will have a lot of competition at the beginner levels.

That said, Mexico offers a wonderful place to gain work experience combined with a vibrant cultural life style, especially in Mexico City.


Good Luck


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

Niko Papadopoulos said:


> Thanks everyone for the advice! How much do I need to spend, monthly, to maintain a decent level of life?


Define "decent"


----------



## travelinhobo (Sep 17, 2010)

I've lived in DF 3x teaching ESL privately. In a good month, I made $12000 pesos and was able to save $500US. But that was a good month. $10K pesos was more average. On that, you can certainly pay your rent and buy food, but if you're interested in saving anything, you'll have to roommate and finding roommates that haven't jacked up the price of a room just because is pretty impossible. Average roommating rates are between $3500-5,000, but you can find many now that have jumped the $5000 peso mark. Food, if you cook, is about the same price as in the U.S. As for going out at night, no idea. DF is a great place to have a living experience, but if you are an engineer, then you'll be earning what they pay the locals (I had engineers as students, so I know the salary for them). If you want to be exploited for your labor, take the job. If you respect yourself, I wouldn't. Either way, you'll never be bored in the city - it's crazy and zany!


----------



## GARYJ65 (Feb 9, 2013)

travelinhobo said:


> I've lived in DF 3x teaching ESL privately. In a good month, I made $12000 pesos and was able to save $500US. But that was a good month. $10K pesos was more average. On that, you can certainly pay your rent and buy food, but if you're interested in saving anything, you'll have to roommate and finding roommates that haven't jacked up the price of a room just because is pretty impossible. Average roommating rates are between $3500-5,000, but you can find many now that have jumped the $5000 peso mark. Food, if you cook, is about the same price as in the U.S. As for going out at night, no idea. DF is a great place to have a living experience, but if you are an engineer, then you'll be earning what they pay the locals (I had engineers as students, so I know the salary for them). If you want to be exploited for your labor, take the job. If you respect yourself, I wouldn't. Either way, you'll never be bored in the city - it's crazy and zany!


In a good month you made $12,000 pesos, and saved $500 USD? Nah!
Pay rent, where?
Buy food, what type , quality and amount?


----------

